# VPN Help

## KraziKid

I am trying to install FreeS/WAN for VPN, but I can't find the IPSec option in make menuconfig.  Am I missing something?  I am using the 2.4.20 vanilla kernel.Last edited by KraziKid on Mon Mar 31, 2003 12:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryos

I believe the kernel needs to be patched to add in this support. If I remember right the support wasn't there in the vanilla sources, but gentoo-sources did contain it. Haven't actually tried to get FreeSWAN working yet - do intend to. Not sure which other kernel sources have the correct patches - you could patch the kernel yourself too I imagine.

----------

## KraziKid

Okay, now that I am in the process of recompiling my kernel with gentoo-sources (with all IPSec options enabled, and IP Tunneling enabled), does anyone have a good FreeS/WAN tutorial for gentoo?

----------

## KraziKid

Okay, maybe I'm getting in a little over my head with IPSec.  Maybe I'm better off using OpenVPN.  What are some good Windows Clients for that (The VPN will have Windows XP clients)?

EDIT:  It appears that there is no way to use OpenVPN in Windows as of yet.  Does anyone have a good vpn server that works with windows (I don't want to have to use FreeS/WAN right now)?

----------

## KraziKid

Can anyone recommend or post a good tutorial for setting up either POPTOP or FreeS/WAN?  I have been trying google, but came out with no success.  I Tried manually installing, and installing from portage, and have failed both times.  If you could, post or PM me your config files too, so that I have something to start with.

----------

## KraziKid

Bump, I really need some help.

----------

## CountZero

Have you checked the documentation site?

http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/

----------

## KraziKid

Yes, but I still couldn't get it to work.  Can you give me a guide on how you got it to work?  And, does the kernel need to be recompiled for it?

----------

## securiteaze

FreeSwan will work with windows. 

Perhaps http://vpn.ebootis.de/ will help.

----------

## Klavs

Otherwise you could always try CIPE - it too has windows clients.

----------

## KraziKid

 *securiteaze wrote:*   

> FreeSwan will work with windows. 
> 
> Perhaps http://vpn.ebootis.de/ will help.

 

I tried FreeS/WAN, and it left me with a large headache, and a messed up kernel from patching (gentoo-sources wouldn't compile, so I needed to use a patched vanilla source).  If you could give me some config files for it, I would try it again, but otherwise I want a simple setup.

----------

## Klavs

AFAIK gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 (and -r2) has ipv4 and ipv6 and Freeswan for both (ipv6 is a freeswan - modded by the ipv6 patch from 2.5)

----------

## KraziKid

 *Klavs wrote:*   

> AFAIK gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 (and -r2) has ipv4 and ipv6 and Freeswan for both (ipv6 is a freeswan - modded by the ipv6 patch from 2.5)

 

That's not what was wrong with the kernel when I tried 2.4.20-r2.  When I tried to compile it using make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install, I got an error (which I made a previous thread about and got no answer).  Here it is:

```

make[3]: *** [pfkey_v2_build.o] Error 1 

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/net/key' 

make[2]: *** [first_rule] Error 2 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/net/key' 

make[1]: *** [_subdir_key] Error 2 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2/net' 

make: *** [_dir_net] Error 2 

```

I would have used it, but I got this error, so I tried to patch the kernel and things didn't turn out too hot.

----------

## Klavs

-r2 won't work with ipsec enabled - don't know why. I've put a bug about it (hint - search bugs.gentoo.org - wink wink  :Wink: 

-r1 works as expected.

----------

## KraziKid

Thanks for the info on r1.  Do you know of any good tutorials for setting it up, and with sample config files?

----------

## Klavs

I know google can be of great assistance. And also Freeswan.org has produced a lot of docs.

Happy Hunting  :Wink: 

----------

